# Capcom: All games will be social in the future



## Death Certificate (Jan 10, 2014)

> Despite the fierce resistance of a segment of gamers, the inclusion of social elements in games is increasingly more common. In an interview published on their own website, Capcom, through Kazunori Sugiura (who oversees all online games and social applications), said that in their opinion all games will be ?basically social? at some point.
> The definition of social games is different from person to person. One may think that gacha (the mechanism of selling random in-game items) is synonymous with social games, and another may think that social games are card battles. At Capcom, we define social games as means for facilitating communication among users and something in which game elements and monetization are involved. From this standpoint, we think that all games will be basically social in future.
> In the next-generation home video game consoles, users are more and more closely linked to each other online, as in mobile devices and personal computers. I think games in the future will be required to be social in some way.
> The good news is that they don?t equate social games with a definite genre, such as card battles; the bad news is that they believe monetization to be necessarily involved in them. I can quite easily accept that almost every game will have some online functionality to connect with other gamers, compare scores and interact in many different and interesting ways; however, I believe that some genres are seriously harmed if their basic elements are linked with monetization.
> ...





Eat a dick capcom


----------



## Hypemaster (Jan 10, 2014)

Death Certificate said:


> Eat a dick capcom


Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Kaitou (Jan 10, 2014)

>Looks at Breath of Fire VI

Yup. 



Death Certificate said:


> Eat a dick capcom


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2014)

All Capcom games will be social anyway.

They'll go bankrupt and make their living off making 3DS streetpass games


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 10, 2014)

Failure is getting closer...


----------



## dream (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck off Capcom.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jan 10, 2014)

My money towards you will also be social capcom...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 10, 2014)

I play games to get away from all these fucking people, not socialize.

//HbS


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2014)

Capcom will not survive much longer i give them up to 2015 before they die.

only Capcock suckers and Capcock gusslers would agree whit this.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 10, 2014)

Perhaps i should start pirating games again because this people clearly don't deserve my money.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 10, 2014)

It's like Capcom is trying to get bought.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 10, 2014)

How about you actually make new Mega Man games, hire people who actually understand Resident Evil, don't bullshit everyone by promising us Breath of Fire 6 and then pulling the biggest middle finger ever, etc., how about you do all that Capcom before you DARE act like you have any goddamn idea you know what the gaming industry needs.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 10, 2014)

Sure Capcom...

The day all games will be social will be the day giant magical unicorns float down from mars under a drizzle of maple syrup while pigs escape a frozen hell on demonic wings vomiting coins and bananas to the children of the world midst a zombie apocalypse of the psychic undead.

Yeah... SURE...


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 10, 2014)

and with this crapcom signs his death sentence so die quickly please crapcom


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 10, 2014)

Capcom only exists for 2 reasons for me, eventual Resident Evil 2 remake and Dragons Dogma 2, but they will fuck those up so they can go to hell.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 10, 2014)

Rest in pieces Capcom.


----------



## Monna (Jan 10, 2014)

Social games are fucking awful. I'd rather just play by myself or play multiplayer games with actual people, not some fuckasses on the other side of the world.

Capcom can die.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 10, 2014)

Drunkenwhale said:


> Sure Capcom...
> 
> The day all games will be social will be the day giant magical unicorns float down from mars under a drizzle of maple syrup while pigs escape a frozen hell on demonic wings vomiting coins and bananas to the children of the world midst a zombie apocalypse of the psychic undead.
> 
> Yeah... SURE...



Yes. All games will be dark souls


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2014)

The vibe this article sends is that "social" feature will be integral design foundations for the games. 

This is scary, video games design should be based on the gameplay or game design. When you base it off of "social features", you're pretty much throwing that out of the window to make room for "socializing"...

Wouldn't be surprised if Deep Down is a cinematic video game with chatrooms.


----------



## Əyin (Jan 10, 2014)

It's like they try to challenge their shittiness with EA.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 11, 2014)

and with that capcom i bid you farewell. may you burn in hell for all eternity.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Jan 11, 2014)

Əyin said:


> It's like they try to challenge their shittiness with EA.




If that was a race, EA would have Capcom choking on their dust.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it just me or Is Nintendo going to buy Spike Chunsoft then take Capcom's talent next?

I bet Shu Takumi and The MH team would love to settle down over in Nintendos new buildings

Poor Inafune, Poor Mikami, Poor Suda 51.Poor itagaki...


Well. Not quite yet for Suda.

But really, poor fucking Mikami. Under Bestheda of all things. Thats the worse game developer, publisher AND company to work in. In this, the current state of the gaming indsutry. At least EA has a gym.And Underground dungeons.Fuck.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 11, 2014)

Theyre incompetence is really astounding. 

Coming soon: Street Fighter social game on Facebook.


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 11, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Coming soon: Street Fighter social game on Facebook.



10 different iterations and paywalls for combos


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jan 11, 2014)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Coming soon: Street Fighter social game on Facebook.



Must recruit 2 friends for this mission


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2014)

As I reread the article, it doesn't specifically say all "their" games will be social, they believe *all* games will become social at one point. 



> said that in their opinion all games will be “basically social” at some point.





> At Capcom, we define social games as means for facilitating communication among users and something in which game elements and monetization are involved. From this standpoint, we think that all games will be basically social in future.



Still this prediction is as stupid as saying smart phones and tablets will over take console/pc games. Developers are jumping ship so they don't have to pay huge development costs with chances they will fail, but they will never dedicated gaming market.

I'm all for cutting development costs, we are in a day and age where certain video games sell a few million units are considered failures. But social gaming won't be the future of gaming.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2014)

If by some miracle Capcom doesn't crash hard and ceases to exist over this, and they actually make money by focussing on "social games", they'll have destroyed all their reputation and their franchises along with it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope by social games they mean something like the AC 4 model which I could tolerate.

But knowing capcom, that is not the case.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 11, 2014)

what we can say is that many of the japanese are just suffering from cowardice at this point. Like a majority of indie devs show, you don't need huge costs upfront to make a good game, or put that game on consoles. They are just scared of adapting to trends because its easier to make 8bit smartphone games with no effort


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> I bet Shu Takumi and The MH team would love to settle down over in Nintendos new buildings



The MH team is king at Capcom so they have nothing to complain, they have the suits by the balls since they sell like no tomorrow. Shu Takumi, not so much, but he still has seniority and influence enough to be working on actual games in Capcom, he went to work straight after Phoenix Wright x Professor Layton.



St NightRazr said:


> But really, poor fucking Mikami. Under Bestheda of all things. Thats the worse game developer, publisher AND company to work in.



Except Bethesda is smart enough to not step on his toes at all, Mikami seems pretty comfortable with Bethesda. Hes outside all the gaming "political" bullshit  because of the strength that his names carries.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2014)

*Arc System *buys _SF _and _Darkstalkers_
*Nintendo *buys _Monster Hunter_,_ Ghost n Goblins_, _Megaman_, _Ace Attorney_, _Resident Evil/Dino Crisis_
*SEGA *buys _Devil May Cry_, _Viewtiful Joe_, _Okami_, and _Powerstone _(*ATLUS *buys _Breath of Fire_)

Am I missing something?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope. You fucking nailed it :>


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 11, 2014)

Thankfully Capcom doesn't have a future.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Arc System *buys _SF _and _Darkstalkers_
> *Nintendo *buys _Monster Hunter_,_ Ghost n Goblins_, _Megaman_, _Ace Attorney_, _Resident Evil/Dino Crisis_
> *SEGA *buys _Devil May Cry_, _Viewtiful Joe_, _Okami_, and _Powerstone _(*ATLUS *buys _Breath of Fire_)
> 
> Am I missing something?




C-Can Arc System buy Rival Schools and can Sega (or even BN Games)have Tech Romancer?

Real shit though, SF in Xrd Graphics might not even be that bad. Darkstalkers can really work as long as they make it cartoony.


Seriously I'm not even going to try and defend this shit. Not all games will be social at some point. They don't have to be. That doesn't mean you should pour most of your money into Social and mobile gaming.

Honestly if they're scared of development cost and failing then just make digital titles for a while. Not HD remakes. Actual Digital titles. Hell they could easily use that to test out new stuff for Megaman. They wouldn't have t worry about justifying a  $40-$60 price tag or getting space on store shelves.  Not just megaman either. They can try some old IPs and new IPs while they're at it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

well fuck that in the ass and make it your bitch


----------



## ice77 (Jan 11, 2014)

*If there was a time to loose faith in these corporate suits who make decisions when it comes to gaming it would be now. It's the same as saying single player experiences will be shot down so I will be forced to use facebook type social media gaming machine. 

This is biggest BS ever. I might as well go to amazon...order a genesis and play it for the rest of my life because sure as hell I don't want to be part of that crap anymore. 

Corporate suits feeling the need to tell me how I should play my game. Man these people just don't freaking get it that we actually want freedom to choose what, when and how we want to play our games...... but that's the way of the world when too big to fails become too big. 

And the gen who is growing up with games today will swallow this garbage announcements as sweat milk and cookies. 

Why don't they ever get things? I just don't get it. Despite us gamers telling them what we want they still refuse to listen to us. 

This is it damnit. It will be time to stand up and not buy more bullshit. If I have to I will use emulators to go back to an era that actually made sense(the 90's). If you want me to take a step back I will.

Gaming is indeed whoring out.....I just can see them loosing creativity by the minute at this point....but oh well we still got the indies. *


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Arc System *buys _SF _and _Darkstalkers_
> *Nintendo *buys _Monster Hunter_,_ Ghost n Goblins_, _Megaman_, _Ace Attorney_, _Resident Evil/Dino Crisis_
> *SEGA *buys _Devil May Cry_, _Viewtiful Joe_, _Okami_, and _Powerstone _(*ATLUS *buys _Breath of Fire_)
> 
> Am I missing something?



From Software gets Dragons Dogma.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 11, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> From Software gets Dragons Dogma.



Good, maybe they can get the pawns to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 11, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Good, maybe they can get the pawns to shut the fuck up.



Well you can make it so your pawn stays mostly quiet, however it seems most people don't have the talk with their pawn.

Dragons Dogma would do amazing with a invasion system.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 11, 2014)

ice77 said:


> *If there was a time to loose faith in these corporate suits who make decisions when it comes to gaming it would be now. It's the same as saying single player experiences will be shot down so I will be forced to use facebook type social media gaming machine.
> 
> This is biggest BS ever. I might as well go to amazon...order a genesis and play it for the rest of my life because sure as hell I don't want to be part of that crap anymore.
> 
> ...



i picked up a 50 games and snes bin at a yard sale for 73 dollars
super mario rpg + like 4 other mario games
CHRONO FUCKING TRIGGER
secret of mana
zelda
star fox :/
earthbound MOTHERFUCK
2 kirbys x3
f zero
final fantsy 2
MK and MK 2
turtles in time '
2 donkey kongs
MEGAMAN X
mario kart
SUPER METRIOD 

and a bunch of duplicates D:


retro gaming and pc.

AND I  found my gameboy advance pokemon blue emerald fire red and ruby and legend of zelda oracle of ages/seasons WITH ALL MY FAILS STILL FUCKING SAVED

ps3.33334 rounded up and xbox 359 steps backwards can fuck off


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 12, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Must recruit 2 friends for this mission



Share this on Facebook to gain +15 Energy!


----------



## cnorwood (Jan 12, 2014)

Doom85 said:


> How about you actually make new Mega Man games, hire people who actually understand Resident Evil, don't bullshit everyone by promising us Breath of Fire 6 and then pulling the biggest middle finger ever, etc., how about you do all that Capcom before you DARE act like you have any goddamn idea you know what the gaming industry needs.


megaman games had pretty bad sales, it seemed like no one really gave a fuck about megaman until they started taking him away. Megaman games didnt seem to have the greatest sales


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 12, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> megaman games had pretty bad sales, it seemed like no one really gave a fuck about megaman until they started taking him away. Megaman games didnt seem to have the greatest sales


You mean the latest ones? Rockman games are the third best selling Capcom franchise.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2014)

cnorwood said:


> megaman games had pretty bad sales, it seemed like no one really gave a fuck about megaman until they started taking him away. Megaman games didnt seem to have the greatest sales



The entirety of Megaman games sold 30 million units according to Capcom. 
To put that into perspective, Mario games sold over 500 million, 80 million Sonic games were sold despite that franchise being practically defunct, and GTA V had that many copies shipped to stores within the first six weeks.
For a franchise of such fame spanning back to the 80s, it really didn't do THAT well, although that always has to be compared to the production costs which are obviously lower for the average megaman game.
The lack of sales later on could be blamed on Capcom treating it the way they did, though.


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> The entirety of Megaman games sold 30 million units according to Capcom.
> To put that into perspective, Mario games sold over 500 million, 80 million Sonic games were sold despite that franchise being practically defunct, and GTA V had that many copies shipped to stores within the first six weeks.
> For a franchise of such fame spanning back to the 80s, it really didn't do THAT well, although that always has to be compared to the production costs which are obviously lower for the average megaman game.
> The lack of sales later on could be blamed on Capcom treating it the way they did, though.



There is also 129 Megaman games, its not like Capcom hasn't given it chances, none of the fanbase is actually buying the games. Instead they would rather bitch on the internet that Capcom isn't doing enough for the series.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2014)

Careful, the "number of titles" doesn't mean separate games but I think it's rather about platforms as well. Because I doubt there are 17 Lost Planet titles, 19 DMC titles and 17 Ace Attourney titles


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Careful, the "number of titles" doesn't mean separate games but I think it's rather about platforms as well. Because I doubt there are 17 Lost Planet titles, 19 DMC titles and 17 Ace Attourney titles



The 30 million units are still a collective of all games sold regardless of platform, but good point about ports and collections. There is still way to many Mega Man games for that paltry 30 million unit sales.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 12, 2014)

I guess every time you get an SSS combo you'll share it on Facebook. Mandatorily.

//HbS


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2014)

It sucks because Capcom holds some beloved franchises hostage


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Careful, the "number of titles" doesn't mean separate games but I think it's rather about platforms as well. Because I doubt there are 17 Lost Planet titles, 19 DMC titles and 17 Ace Attourney titles



Doesnt mean Megaman doesnt have a ridiculous amount of games if you count every single different game that the franchise in its totality has. Seriously, Megaman fans are some bloated motherfuckers with a eating disorder that kept eating and eating every year until the restaurant stopped serving them food cause they were literally the only ones eating at this point. And then the world ended and the video game holocaust happened because they are too fucking blind in their malcontent to see that Megaman was over-saturated as fuck and turning incredibly niche.

Theres a shitton of video game franchises out there in a much worse situation than Megaman and you can count dozens of them inside Capcom.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 12, 2014)

Khris said:


> *Arc System *buys _SF _and _Darkstalkers_
> *Nintendo *buys _Monster Hunter_,_ Ghost n Goblins_, _Megaman_, _Ace Attorney_, _Resident Evil/Dino Crisis_
> *SEGA *buys _Devil May Cry_, _Viewtiful Joe_, _Okami_, and _Powerstone _(*ATLUS *buys _Breath of Fire_)
> 
> Am I missing something?



Resident Evil and Dino Crisis should go to Tango Gameworks and Devil May Cry, Viewtiful Joe, Okami and everything that Clover ever produced should go to Platinum Games.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jan 12, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Doesnt mean Megaman doesnt have a ridiculous amount of games if you count every single different game that the franchise in its totality has. Seriously, Megaman fans are some bloated motherfuckers with a eating disorder that kept eating and eating every year until the restaurant stopped serving them food cause they were literally the only ones eating at this point. And then the world ended and the video game holocaust happened because they are too fucking blind in their malcontent to see that Megaman was over-saturated as fuck and turning incredibly niche.
> 
> Theres a shitton of video game franchises out there in a much worse situation than Megaman and you can count dozens of them inside Capcom.



Mega man was getting 3 or more games a year for the longest. They varied from alright to bad. Even the good ones weren't selling a lot. People were getting tired of them. MML3 had so much behind it because it was a sequel to two mega man games that didn't sell well even by classic capcom standards. It was pretty much jut "Meh megaman" until legends 3 got canned and he didn't make it into marvel 3. But most fans seem to think that megaman characters in anything but a megaman game seem to be shots fired at them. Bba megaman in sfxt and the recent inclusion of a legends 3 character in the mobile game sound Rangers comes to mind.


----------



## eluna (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll pray everyday for change their minds


----------

